# GX335 Tractor(John Deere) gear problem



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ya'll again. I need help !!!
I am working on a (automatic) lawn tractor & do'nt have any idea where to start. I sit,press clutch, turn key & engine runs. The tractor will not go into gear (forward or reverse) when eather peddle is depressed. The netural rod
is pushed in. Do I need to look for a fuse or safty switch?


THANKS, willie


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost sounds to me like your linkage might have came loose. Where the pedal control goes for forwad and reverse, check all your linkages and make sure your linkages are working and not slipping. Follow it back to your transmission, make sure nothing is slipping. I dont believe its a safety or fuse because your engine starts and runs. See if I can attach a file for ya. Cross your fingers.


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

(ah-ah) I found the problem. The automatic transmission belt broke into
because one idler pulley's froze up. I have replaced both & now will try
& rehook the idler tension spring. HELP ???


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Go here, https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned

Scroll down, on left side, click on John Deere Parts Catalog. When it comes up, under model type in GX335, goto sectional index on left side, belt drive and idlers, there ya go, a quick crash course.

Other then that, find a good sized prybar for the spring.

Hope it helps.


----------

